# Country Craftsman Wheel?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

So what do you spinners think of these wheels? They're a single treadle, double drive Saxony style wheel. I've already been to the group pages on Ravelry, and they all seem to love them to death, lol, but I thought I'd get a wider opinion. 

Do you think they're good overall? Bad points or downsides? I understand they're not the best choice for a beginner, but I never do anything the easy way, lol. I just love the look and the fact that they're easy to break down for travel. So has anyone ever learned on one of these? I've been using a drop spindle for about a year and a half now, sporadically, and enjoy it. I feel like I'm ready to move on to a regular wheel, but don't want to spend a ton of money on my first one, as I'm not even sure I'll stick with it. I think I will, but won't really know until I do it.

I know they won't do big chunky yarns, since they're technically a flax wheel, but I'll probably never want to do those anyway and if I do down the road...well, that will give me an excuse to buy another wheel, ROFL! No enabling needed here!  I mostly want to do yarn for socks, baby items or maybe lightweight sweaters and maybe even lace or cotton down the road (?).

I have a chance to get a CC 13-spoke wheel by the original maker, J. Rooney, with a matching stool that is really close (25 miles from home). It doesn't have a distaff (apparently they came without it and could be added later) and only one small bobbin, but hopefully I could pick up some extras through Craigslist or eBay. It is complete otherwise and seems to be in good shape, and it's $200.

Does that sound like a good price? I will, of course, try to haggle, lol, it's just in my nature, but I don't mind paying that much for it if they won't. I saw some people on Ravelry got theirs for less than $100, but bargains like that just don't come along around here, in spinning wheels, sewing machines or anything like that. Our prices almost always seem to run three to four times higher than those in the northern areas either east or west. In fact, I've been watching ads for over a year now, and this is probably the best deal I've seen around here.

Looking forward to hearing all opinions and advice, thanks so much! Sorry this is so long!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a CC that was my second wheel ever. I love her, she is very dainty and likes to spin fine yarns, worsted weight would be possible but not probably on this wheel. It hey are not being made any longer, not for many years. There is someone on one of the coasts who does work on them. Supposedly, there is a different flyer with larger bobbins, I've only seen one that a friend got when she sent hers off to be fixed. They are a bit wobbly, like I said she is dainty. The bobbins are tiny but if you spin that fine it will hold a lot of yarn, can't say I've ever measured a skein off of her.

I got mine cheap, $150, because her drive wheel is warped but not bad enough to stop you from spinning. She is finiky too, very fiddly. As a gift a friend who has the sister wheel to mine took mine apart and oiled and tightened everything up. It's much less wobbly but is still sort of loosey goosey, it just the way of the wheel. She is sturdy but wobbly, does that make sense? Mine came with a distaff that I have never used. If you get the wheel and think you want the distaff let me know. Check to see if you an find bobbins before you buy, try before you buy also.

If you have any questions let me know, I'll try to answer them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I got to you asking if $200 for a CC was a good deal and didn't even read the rest of your post.


If I could have gotten a CC for $200, I wouldn't have committed to spending $1300 for an Ashford Elizabeth 30" wheel.

Get It!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I learned on a CC in the early 80's. She was a sweet wheel. I miss both the wheel and it's Owner. 200. is a great deal.PS. I'd RUN 25 miles to get that wheel ASAP!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Marchwind, that makes sense to me, the sturdy but wobbly and being finicky. I kind of got that from the Ravelry group already. Some of them had trouble with theirs throwing the drive band too, until they were told how to make some adjustments. I got some good info and a diagram on how to "thread" (is that the right word??) the drive band and even how to make one out of different materials if necessary. 

There was a site listed on Ravelry that carries some extra parts for them and hunts for parts on request, and I'd have to let them know I was looking for a larger flyer and watch ads for one, but there's another Ravelry member whose husband makes spindles to order. I don't know that I'd need a distaff either, but I'll keep you in mind if I get it, thanks! 

I don't have any specific questions right now, other than is there anything special I need to look for when I check it out? I know to see if the wheel is true and that there are no major cracks or missing parts (thanks again to Ravelry so I know what should be there!), but is there anything other than that?

MLF, that's what I meant by not wanting to spend too much, lol. I guess I'm picky, but I only like the looks of a few wheels, and the Ashford is one. I apparently have champagne taste, but am trying to get by on a beer budget these days, so thought the CC might be a good compromise for a starter wheel for me. I didn't know I'd get such an enthusiastic response from y'all. 

7thSwan, that's really good to hear, and I took your advice to heart! I read these posts and called the woman before even replying. I'm going to see it tomorrow! Luckily, it's the friend of a friend, and she hasn't advertised it anywhere yet. She was going to list it on Craigslist but when she mentioned it, my friend told her I might be interested, and she said she'd hold off and give me first chance at it. 

Thanks so much y'all, I knew I could count on you.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whooo hoooo! You can't beat "she said she'd hold off and give me first chance at it." 

Remember to take pictures!!! We need pictures! And what time of day tomorrow? Early? Or do we all have to wait until late in the day to find out if we get to wish you "Happy New Wheel Day?"


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I know, isn't that great!?! I NEVER get opportunities like this, so it must be fate. I don't own a camera or a cell phone and knew this was going to be an issue, lol! I may have to buy one just for this.  My son is checking with his friends now to see if any of them have one I can borrow tomorrow.

It will be tomorrow evening, unfortunately. I'm going to be chomping at the bit all day! I do know it's a light colored wheel, some at Ravelry said theirs was maple. I really don't care what color though, it's the style I love. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

And we are excited right along with you!!!!!    Maybe one of your son's friends could take a picture with their phone?

ETA - I love those maple colored wheels! All my wheels are darker, which is fine, but the clearish maple wood is so, so pretty, too. It will be bright, like a little moonbeam landed on it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie mine has NEVER thrown its drive band even with a warped drive wheel. I used a cotton warp thread, pretty thin, on my wheel. There isn't any trick to p,acing the drive band on that I'm aware of. I will also tell you that my drive wheel moves. Depending on the weather, it can look like it has big gaps where the pieces are supposed to meet up but in moist humid weather those close right up. These wheels also really like to be oiled and need a lot of oil when you spin so make sure you oil it before and after every bobbin change or before you begin spinning. It's really a pretty simple wheel with leather and wooden pegs holding it together. Finding the sweet spot will be your biggest challenge but it's there so be patient and work with it. Take some fiber with you and if you have an oil bottle maybe take that just in case.

Can't wait to hear if it follows you home


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Waiting for an update....is it a Happy Wheel Day!?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Drum roll please....I GOT HER!!!  Unfortunately, I didn't get a picture.  

It's actually kind of funny, my DIL went with me so she could take one with her cell phone camera, but she took one of me first...and I apparently broke the camera, ROFL! She could NOT get it to work again, no matter what she tried.

But, I was so excited I had looked for pictures of wheels like her on the internet and found one, at least I think it is. It doesn't say it's a CC, but it sure looks identical to my untrained eye. It just happens to be advertised on Craigslist right now, in Wichita, Kansas, for $225, if anyone is interested: http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/4753913573.html

My baby is the same color, has the same stool and everything. I think it is maple, but I'm not a wood expert. But I have a question...is the treadle placed wrong on the one in the picture? Shouldn't it be on the other side of the rear leg? If not, then mine is placed wrong, lol!

But ooooohhh, she's so FAST! I couldn't draft fast enough to keep up with her, lol. I can tell this is definitely going to be a learning curve. The wheel seems perfectly true and spins fine with no clunks or other noises. There are no real scratches or dings. She doesn't even look like she's been used much, just needs a good cleaning and oiling. I'm just tickled pink!  She didn't tell me her name yet, but I think I heard a soft whispering S from the back seat...

Sorry I'm posting so late, just got home. Had to stop for a couple of errands and then take my DIL home 45 minutes away. So what do I do first, after cleaning her up and oiling her of course? Just grab some fiber and start in?? I feel like a kid at Christmas!  Sorry this is so long, lol!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! Yes,just grab some fiber and give her a spin. I like to try little amounts/samples of all the different fibers I have and see how they spin up


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay!!! The one in the picture looks like it is a CC but aim thinking it is a newer version than mine. That treadle took like maybe it was replaced, IDK. It looks to be on the correct side. The wheel crank should be on the opposite side to the oriface.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy New Wheel Day!!!! Wooooot!!! Oh, what a wonderful day!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Is your new wheels name Sasha? Congrats! The excitement for a new wheel never gets old!
Here is a link to many pics.(not all tho) of CC'.s 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...+country+craftsman+spinning+wheel&FORM=IGRE#a


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm working today, but I'm just DYING to get over there and play. She's sitting across the room, maybe I should have put her in the living room or something. I did clean and oil her before going to bed last night, so she's just shining and drawing attention to herself, lol!

7thSwan, I'm still not sure yet, but her voice is getting louder.  I think once I get to spend my first real session spinning I'll know for sure.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Working?, you meen you are tortureing yourself! I've been checking this thread all day, figured you were Happly spinning the day away and forgot about us.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Where are the pictures? You're killing us Calliemoonbeams.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

They are fast wheels!! 

Just remember, you can always stop treadling and allow your drafting to catch up until the two of you get into a rhythm!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think maybe Callie has been sucked into the oriface either that or she has been bound by fibers.

Waiting for photos and an update.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

ROFL Marchwind! Pretty close. I work so many hours (10-14 a day) and then have chores around the homestead, but every spare minute has been spent with...Starr. She just kept telling me she wanted to be the star of the show, but I added the extra R to keep her a little humble, plus it's an old family name. So I guess together we are Moon (my nickname) and Starr...I know, TOO corny right? 

I really meant it when I said I don't have a camera. I thought about buying one the day I got her, but since my DIL went along I didn't, and then her camera broke! I'm sorry I can't share any pictures! Maybe I shouldn't have posted at all and got everyone's hopes up, lol.

I do think we are finding our rhythm together. I don't feel like such a klutz any more, and I'm getting the hang of backing off my treadling to slow her down. But the day I tried her out was my first time ever on a wheel, and I couldn't coordinate my foot and hand movements very well. I'm waiting for payday the 15th and then I'm going to get a bunch of different fibers to try to see how she handles and what we like best.

Thanks for all your help and encouragement! I can't believe I had any doubts.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How exciting for you  Are you neglecting your other wheel?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My other wheel? I've only ever used a drop spindle before this and only sporadically for a year and a half or so. 

Although I can already see I may have to have another wheel down the road in the not too distant future! I told you, no enabling needed here...I do just fine on my own, lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh wow! Good for you, I guess I missed that detail


----------

